
To find suspects, police quietly turn to Google - kushti
http://www.wral.com/Raleigh-police-search-google-location-history/17377435/
======
dwighttk
Do cell providers not keep the data long enough for this? Or is this a way
around having to request from multiple carriers? Does Apple get these
requests? Would Google inform their customers they were searched even if they
were allowed?

Great reporting, but there's still a lot of questions unasked.

